# Under Suit Guards..



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone ever try this thing? I tried the Can-Am type years ago and sold it pretty much immediately. The first dog I used it on bit through the suit and the bicep of the guard..

[









Before everyone starts calling me a wuss, I know I am a wuss, but this would not be for me...or my decoy..I made this one out of leather for upper arm bites for us to use with hard biters..










I know someone who is looking for some under the suit protection...mainly for bicep and armpit/chest...this one looks like the can-am for the most part but covers more...

anybody make anything decent?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I use the Euro Joe ones when I take trices bites in my suit on dogs older than 18 mont. If not they will break the skin.
I downt feel liek a woss using thos under a sut that thin, Its just stupid to get ****t up every trning. 
They are prety OK, You can use them on the forarm, uperarm, and tights.
I wuld like one ot thos KNPV style Lether stuff thug.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I had a "jacket" that went under the suit that was made by Demanet a few years ago. Kind of like the picture you showed, but much simpler. Worked very well, per the decoys I loaned it to. Don't have it anymore, loaned it to someone and it disappeared. 

For just protecting the arms most of the decoys in my club use old wet suit sleeves. They just cut them off then put them on under the suit. For legs quite a few decoys I know use soccer shin guards.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I had a "jacket" that went under the suit that was made by Demanet a few years ago. Kind of like the picture you showed, but much simpler. Worked very well, per the decoys I loaned it to. Don't have it anymore, loaned it to someone and it disappeared.
> 
> For just protecting the arms most of the decoys in my club use old wet suit sleeves. They just cut them off then put them on under the suit. For legs quite a few decoys I know use soccer shin guards.


any info on this jacket? pics? links? prices?
neoprene works well if it fits real tight yes.

...I have used cardboard in the past myself, and it worked really well suprisingly...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> any info on this jacket? pics? links? prices?


I would try contacting Demanet directly, they make (made?) both a jacket and pants for under the suit. The pants looked kind of like western chaps. I think I still have those in the garage somewhere, if I can find them I'll take a photo. Can't of the jacket since it "wandered off". I bought the suit used from a friend, with all the "under gear" quite a few years ago. I did contact Demanet a few years ago to see if they still made that stuff, and they did, but I don't remember how much it cost.


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

Joby, I was always under the impression that it was designed for serious muzzle work and not as an under suit guard. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

morris lindesey said:


> Joby, I was always under the impression that it was designed for serious muzzle work and not as an under suit guard. I could be wrong though.


 
Thats what I thought as well. 

Try neoprene, Horse leg wraps (Cheap), under armor gear, fire hose OR MAN UP!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

morris lindesey said:


> Joby, I was always under the impression that it was designed for serious muzzle work and not as an under suit guard. I could be wrong though.


that may be the case. The description is very vague on them..But when I got mine from Can-AM it was stated for use as a great under suit protection, which it was NOT LOL...

now for muzzle work that thing would be great...

I have recommended some leather gauntlets, and horse wraps, and will recommend the fire hose wraps..

I agree to man up to a point, depending on your suit..and the dogs...we made one, because we target the same area mostly, and its no real joy to work a hard biter in the same spot, when it still isn't healed from the last 2 sessions, starts effecting the work...even subconsciously...if not consciously..

Again, not looking for myself, I know someone who is looking to get something for their decoys to wear with their dog, because the guys seem to be not confident in working the dog, because they got some pinching...(my assessment, not the person in questions)


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that may be the case. The description is very vague on them..But when I got mine from Can-AM it was stated for use as a great under suit protection, which it was NOT LOL...
> 
> now for muzzle work that thing would be great...
> 
> ...


Under armor cold gear has a thicker neoprene surface that touches the body and the other silky material would be against the suit, so if you have a larger suit or training wieght it is easy to slide and roll if you do that and if you have a thinner suit the neoprene protects you good. I love it cuz no matter how sweaty you get it goes on and comes off really easy, just slides on, I use them for bottoms too. Problem is some won't spend the money for them, tops are like 55.00 and bottoms 65.00...I got mine issued!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will recommend the under armor as well..I am not sure if cost is an issue. For me it would be, cause I am poor, like I said, I use cardboard sometimes LOL...

that thing does look like it would be great for muzzle work though, now that I look at it that way....bone bruises are not fun either...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw a decoy at a PSA trial in Las Vegas a few years ago that had an undergarment made out of one of those moving comany packing blankets. It looked like it would add a lot of protection?


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I have found horse wraps to work the best. Just worked a whole weekend of decoy camp and came away with one mark from a dog that bit high on the arm pit above the wrap as my only mark. My suit is a Demanet comp top so it's not going to a whole lot to protect me. Don't like the neoprene, my experience is that it increases pinching but that just might be me. If you want cheap neoprene, go to your local dive shop and ask for their used wet suits. A lot of times you can buy a whole suit for like 15 bucks and then just cut it up. Something else that works well it to use soccer shin guards. Get the ones that come as a sock and buy them small so that it is tight on your arm and won't slide around.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I forget the Holland website. But this will should help... http://www.apport.nl/ Look at the companies that sell the l the under garment for the KNPV suits. A few years ago my buddy went to Holland and bought a KNPV suit and was all excited. He left me a message about how he was going to work dogs. I called him and asked did he get the leather pants and jacket that goes under the suit...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I forget the Holland website. But this will should help... http://www.apport.nl/ Look at the companies that sell the l the under garment for the KNPV suits. A few years ago my buddy went to Holland and bought a KNPV suit and was all excited. He left me a message about how he was going to work dogs. I called him and asked did he get the leather pants and jacket that goes under the suit...


I assume he did not get the leather? shoula asked him over, woulda been great for the dogs...:twisted: I will forward that link...that jacket looks pretty good....


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

It was classic...The suit was like $300-400. I told you him he got a bargin and it came with the the leather jacket and pants, leg protectors because that is what cost the most? He didn't believe me and was going to use the suit later today to work some dogs. Told me I do SCh and do not know what I am talking about....I was like alright go head and use it... I told him he won't last one dog, taking a bite on that suit is like wrapping burlap around is arm and taking bites. He took a bite from an old Mal that had all its teeth capped and called me back to tell me he is getting the leather under garments...


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

Synaeve makes under-suit armor.

On the cheap, ditto on slicing and dicing the wetsuits. If you find a cold-water suit it's thicker and frequently comes with extra padding on the knees. For biceps add in some volleyball kneepads over the gauntlet. Reverse the kneepad for tricep bites. I still get marks, but it's a comp-weight suit.


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

SEYnaeve, that is.

Here 'tis Joby: http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/dogsport_equipment/EXTRA_PROTECTION.pdf


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> It was classic...The suit was like $300-400. I told you him he got a bargin and it came with the the leather jacket and pants, leg protectors because that is what cost the most? He didn't believe me and was going to use the suit later today to work some dogs. Told me I do SCh and do not know what I am talking about....I was like alright go head and use it... I told him he won't last one dog, taking a bite on that suit is like wrapping burlap around is arm and taking bites. He took a bite from an old Mal that had all its teeth capped and called me back to tell me he is getting the leather under garments...


I did something very similar. The first bite suit I bought I did not ask for pictures.I bought it from K9 World of Dogs, guy used to be in MI...Think he sold out now though...

I had just started taking bites a month before that, my buddy had an older style Harddogs suit, the puffier one, made around 1988-1990 or so, and I was used to that, hardly ever felt a dog..I liked taking bites....

So I got my Ray Allen suit I bought from K9 World of Dogs. (without getting pictures, or asking details about it really)

I got the suit...all proud and happy..cause I got it for a steal..only $450.00!

It turned out to be a Ray Allen Prototype 60's style suit, based loosely off of the KNPV design I think...had the leather undersuit, but NOT the heavy leather guards that were used for certain areas..

My buddy looked at the suit, his EYES LIT UP...He had some really strong West German lined GSD's that he was training for protection, he said come agitate the dog at the back door, then runnnnn...I said OK!!!!!
ran up to the door made a ruckus, threatened dog through the door, turn around and ran...I hear .."stop or I'll send my dog"..I keep running...and running, about 100 ft or so..then I went down in excruciating pain...the dog took the back of the knee..I had never felt anything like that before, It felt like I took a bite in jeans...HE laughed and laughed at me. Bastard!. I learned a little bit about bite suits and buying things without seeing them....

It did have the leather, and it still hurt like hell...I couldn't imagine taking a bite in just the jute...I did use the jute suit for pups and young dogs though, and do wish I still had it...


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Rik Wolterbeek was showing me the horse wrap he has had for a number of years (and still uses) and swears by them. I've tried a number of things as well but nothing has worked great although my 10$ Ebay dive suit that I sliced and diced does the trick as well as anything else I have tried. Wade Morrell had a suit that he ordered from Demanet that was a comp suit with a thin layer of Kevlar on the inside and he said it allowed him to use it in training. I'd love to hear if anyone else finds something that is working well.


----------

